# Noctowl vs TrueToCheese



## shy ♡ (Mar 10, 2015)

> Format: 2v2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: Seven days
> Damage Cap: 50%
> ...


[size=+2]*Noctowl vs TruetoCheese*[/size]

*Noctowl's active squad*

 *Robbie* the male Oshawott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Muffin* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Snap* the female Krokorok <Moxie>
 *Sonichu* the male Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Foxy* the male Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Achilles* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Zeus* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>
 *Dr Hoot* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia>
 *Moist Von Lipvig* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Expert Belt
 *Bonnie* the male Bunnelby <Cheek Pouch>


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Cuttler* the male Inkay <Contrary>

Noctowl sends out, TrueToCheese sends out and attacks, Noctowl attacks.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 10, 2015)

Might as well make this more FNAF themed...Let's send out Bonnie! :) He is my fave.
(thanks Pathos, for taking this)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 10, 2015)

Alright, I'll send my creepy crawly to match the creepy crawling. Madeline!



This is one hell of a place, isn't it? Maybe we can take advantage of the flickering lights and fire a *Confuse Ray *at Bonnie the bunny. If he Protects or cannot be hit by Confuse Ray then *Double Team* for maximum clones, he will know true fear once he drops that shield and sees more of you! Even if there are shadows and whatnot he could spot, they'd be masked by the constant flickering and all the paraphernalia of the room casting their own shadows.

After that throw down an *Attract*! Hum a soothing song, make those pincers glisten, offer a piggyback ride! Do something of the sort to get his romantic attention. If he can't be targeted by Attract then throw up a *Sub(20%)*.

Finish up with a *Toxic*, if he's behind a Sub then* Bug Bite* instead. And if you can't land Bug Bite because of Protect or Bonnie being untargetable then just *Swords Dance*, I guess?

Confuse Ray/Double Team~Attract/Substitute(20%)/Toxic~Toxic/Bug Bite/Swords Dance

wat no i didnt say youre creepy of course not dont cry


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah, it seems we have no choice but to protect ourselves for the first turn, confusion is pretty annoying.

Pop up a sub (15%) next. 

And then, use bulldoze to lower that speed.

Not the best start, but we will have to work with that attract for now.

Protect~Substitute~Bulldoze


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 13, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3’

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- *chitter*​
Upon release, both pokemon take a moment to look around, intrigued by their surroundings. Perhaps they’d never been inside an office building before - they’re both young battlers, after all - but they certainly seemed interested in everything, sniffing at desks and poking computer chairs, jumping a bit in surprise when their trainers call their commands.

Right - the battle. Bonnie immediately wisks up his paws, carving around him a protective shield, and seeing this, Madeline shakes her head in concternation. She bounds off, dashing around the small room, jumping onto and off of desks with rising speed. She kicks off of chairs, sending them spiraling and toppling over; she lands hard, jumping up again and kicking off another desk, going so fast as to become a tiny chaotic blur. Her speed increases so much as she dashes around, it seems there are dozens of her - but when she suddenly stops, there are only five skorupi, tapping their feet excitedly with the remaining energy from their romp.

Quite impressive, Madeline thought, and she felt Bonnie should share these feelings. Though it was kind of hard to… make herself beautiful, the tiny scorpion plushed herself up - as did her clones - and somehow this impressed Bonnie enough to feel overcome with emotion, a momentary flush of love.

Somehow managing to pull his attention away, the bunnelby skittered towards a desk and punched the legs off. It toppled over, and Bonnie collected the scattered wood, piling it up and sticking it together with lobs of saliva. He continued to smash at the wood and slobber on it until it meshed up to form a somewhat familiar shape - something like another bunnelby, if a bit less… solid. Eyeing Madeline, he breathed a bit of life on his miniature, and the substitute jumped up to shield its master; there, wasn’t that impressive? 

Apparently, no. Madeline seemed quite upset - for she bounded at Bonnie, a swarm of arachnids pouncing on his substitute fangs-first. It was quite untasty, as evidenced by their disgusted expressions as they backed away, but it still did decent damage; the substitute definitely looked worse for wear, a giant bite mark gauging its woody side. Bonnie stared at it in shock - why would Madeline _do_ that…? 

Didn’t she love him? Wasn’t he good? His feelings were rushing around in his chest, an overwhelming feeling of turmoil, and he ended up slamming the office floor with sudden fury. It shook violently, so much Madeline’s many legs felt suddenly like rubber, shaking to her - well, her bones were on the outside, but they were very unsopportive. Her clones even less so, disappearing at the force of the attack; she looked around in sudden panic, all alone.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 85%
Energy: 87%
- ‘Was I bad…?’ Attracted (moderate).
Substitute: 8%

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 95%
Energy: 89%
- ‘Don’t leave me!’ Speed -1.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart and turned into a substitute. 

*Final Notes:*

 Bug Bite weakened Bonnie’s attraction.
 Bulldoze removed all of Madeline’s clones.
 Uhg I got everything wrong while writing this the first time and had to edit it so if there are mistakes just. Poke me. >_<
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 13, 2015)

Why don't we bulk up a bit, to show off? After that just bounce and then come down next turn. If taunted, do tackle before the bounce.

Bulk up~Bounce~Bounce (land)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Could you say who's faster? Also how do you ref speed stages(subtract a flat amount/multiplier/etc.)? Will post commands once clarified.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 13, 2015)

Speed changes are +/- 10, so now speed is virtually tied, meaning whoever goes first is randomized.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Alright, Madeline, drop an *X-Scissor* on that sub to make sure it's out of commission. He's been a bad boy and needs to be punished; every relationship has a few hurdles to get through right? Tell him it's like smashing dinnerware as you swipe! (Just chittering shouldn't weaken your attack, but if it does so- enough to not break the substitute- don't bother with the formalities and let him have it)

Now the second action is where things get a bit dicey. If you manage to move first, lob a *Toxic* at him before he Bounces, and then *wait and Venoshock* him when he comes down(You should have no problem timing when he _lands from the sky LIEK BIRD_). 

If you move last on the second action, then *Substitute(15%)* and then *wait and Toxic* after he's come down.

*X-Scissor~Toxic/Substitute(15%)~Wait and Venoshock/Wait and Toxic*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 20, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 85%
Energy: 87%
- ‘Was I bad…?’ Attracted (moderate).
Substitute: 8%

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 95%
Energy: 89%
- ‘Don’t leave me!’ Speed -1.​
Bonnie feels _pretty_ confident he looks good enough for Madeline, but one can never look too good, right? That’s what he things, anyhow, as he flexes his tiny bunny muscles, stretching his biceps for Madeline to see - so big! - then dropping to do some quick push-ups. He feels all worked up, but mostly he’s focusing on whether Madeline is noticing…

And she doesn’t seem to, really. She’s busy darting across the office towards his substitute; her up-raised fore-arms (pincers? head-bobs) out-stretched eagerly to slice cross-length along the doll. It rips into four halves along each tear, falling to the floor in tiny shards of wood, Madeline skittering backwards to avoid having it land on her. She chitters, glad to be rid of it, finally.

Bonnie, less so. A sour expression crosses his face; but before he can mourn, his lot turns even worse. All he sees is a tiny slop of purple before it smacks him in the chest; he stares at it, shocked, then looks at Madeline - how could she? He doesn’t even try to rub it off before the poison seeps into his fur; it’s too late now. He can feel the poisons entering his blood stream, but it’s the emotional pain that’s getting the worst of him.

His face scrunched up like he was about to cry, but instead he bounded into the air, nearly smacking the ceiling. Somehow he stayed there, floating in midair and observing Madeline below for what was surely too long to be physically possible…

… and he tumbled down, fumbling feet-first into Madeline, scrambling off in a hurry as if he wished it had never happened - he didn’t mean to hurt her, honest, oh, but it was too late - Madeline squeaked under him, her exoskeleton making awful cracking noises, and her eyes looked _furious_. Oh, this was awful… 

He couldn’t have expected just how mad she was - her fangs open and a searing hot pile of toxins spew from her at Bonnie. It hits his chest and it feels like it’s crushing him, his chest heaving in on itself like a heart attack, his blood fighting to get out, so hot like lava bursting from a volcano - it hurts, it burns, he doesn’t even realize he’s screaming, down on his knees, until it’s finally over and all that he knows is the tingling leftover sensation of pain. He’s panting when he looks up at Madeline; there’s no love left there. No, just betrayel, and rage.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 68%
Energy: 79%
- ‘…’ Poisoned (severe, 1% this round); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 82%
Energy: 79%
- ‘c<’ Speed -1.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Toxic, then Venoshock weakened Bonnie’s attraction. He was never fully attracted this round anyhow.
 I have noooo writing insp but I didn’t wanna make you guys wait so 9_9 sorry for. Poor writing…
 TTC next.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I mean...it would rude not to show those toxins a good time, right? *Venoshock* up first! Follow through with a *Confuse Ray* and then *Venoshock* once more. If he protects or is untargetable then *Double Team* for max clones. 

If he does a one action Bounce(or Dig or is somehow untargetable for part of an action), just* delay your normal commands* until he falls back down again. If he protected or was untargetable on the first action then Venoshock on the second and Confuse Ray on the third.

If you've already Double Teamed once before, Confuse Ray instead. Unless he's untargetable, in which case delay a Venoshock.


*Venoshock/Double Team~Confuse Ray/Double Team/Venoshock~Venoshock/Double Team/Confuse Ray/Chill*

Let's hope you win some speed ties, Maddy.

Apologies on the delay, class intervened.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 23, 2015)

Time for some evasive maneuvers.

Protect~Fake out~Earthquake


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 68%
Energy: 79%
- ‘…’ Poisoned (severe, 2% this round); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 82%
Energy: 79%
- ‘c<’ Speed -1.​
Before anything funny can happen, Bonnie throws his paws up in front of his face, pulling up a blue screen around himself. Madeline can clearly see this, and doesn’t waste time attacking; instead she skitters once again about the room, bringing up familiar familiars behind her. Once she - they - stopped running, there remain five skorupi, twitching anxiously in preparation for battle. 

But it’s Bonnie who’s clearly rearing to go - or at least, he would be, if he knew what 'fake out' was. Instead he stares perplexed at his trainer and waits for commands he understands a bit better. Meantime, he glances around at the skorupi-herd, utterly perplexed… which one is real? It becomes all too much for him - they begin to blur together in his mind, glowing brighter and brighter until they’re too bright to contentrate on and he has to close his eyes. He rubs at them with his paws, but it’s too late, his mind is completely befuddled; he can’t see straight for all the skorupi…

A solid, stinging, overwhelming pain brings him back to focus. He opens his eyes - purple sludge is coating his fur, sinking into his skin, merging with the toxins in his blood to create a familiar burning pain. It’s still hurting when he gets to his feet, shaking a bit, and slams one foot down hard - like a child throwing a tantrum, maybe - inciting the whole office into a violent fit. _Everything_ topples over; chairs, desks, computers, none remain standing where they were; the floor itself cracks, at least managing to remain intact through the attack. Which is more than could be said for Madeline’s clones; they all vanish instantly once the shaking reaches Madeline herself. Her tiny jittery legs shiver and she scrables to avoid falling debris, knocked-over keyboards and chairs, until the shaking finally stops and she can pause to catch her breath. That… was not fun.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 52%
Energy: 69%
- >_< shiny lights go away’ Poisoned (severe, 2% this round), confused (moderate); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 71%
Energy: 66%
- ‘Are you INSANE? We need this floor!’ Speed -1.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Again sorry for the delay >_< uhg…
 Bunnelby don't learn fake-out.
 Madeline won the speed tie on all three actions.
 Venoshock lightened Bonnie’s confusion a bit.
 Fake-out hit a clone, and the rest of the clones were removed by earthquake.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry, I completely missed this!
Let us facade, unless they protect or are otherwise unhittable, then chill. If tormented, earthquake on the second action.

Facade/Chill~Facade/Chill/Earthquake~facade/Chill


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 1, 2015)

*Venoshock *twice then *Rock Tomb*. Delay all your moves so you go after him each action. Theoretically, *Rock Tomb* should make it so you're faster. But if it'll still be a speed tie next round, do *Double Team* first then Venoshock twice. Don't delay your Double Team.

*Venoshock/Double Team ~ Venoshock ~ Rock Tomb/Venoshock*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 2, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 60%
Energy: 69%
- >_< shiny lights go away’ Poisoned (severe, 3% this round), confused (mild); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 71%
Energy: 66%
- ‘Are you INSANE? We need this floor!’ Speed -1.​
Bonnie’s eyes clear suddenly, and without hesitating he throws himself at Madeline, a wild frenzy of limbs thrashing about every which-way. Madeline screeches as Bonnie’s tiny fists slam into her exoskeleton, his thick feet kicking at her delicate legs, his ear-paws flapping wildly at her face - so frenetic in his movements that Madeline can’t even see around him, just a big blur of tan-gray fuzz. He wears himself out and falls on his behind, panting, eyeing the bruised skorupi; good. She _deserved_ it, stupid over-large spider thing…

But she definitely didn’t agree. Bile rose in her throat at her disgust, and she spat it out at him, coating him entirely in a new layer of sludge. He screamed in agony; he couldn’t take more of these, the toxins inside him stirring like a flame. He felt hot, burning hot, like a fever, the confusion making him dizzy, and he wobbled unsteadily to his feet. 

This was far from over. He wasn’t the sort to give up until there was nothing left in him. He ran, head first, slamming into Madeline, assaulting her poor side as badly as before; and when he’d finished, she retaliated just as severely, spitting more toxins on his now entirely purple fur. He didn’t bother trying to shake it off, just pawing at it dejectedly; each touch stung like electricity, deep down to his bones, and he was shaking uncontrollably now. At last, the confusion was cleared, but he still felt violently sick… like he might add his own bile to the growing collection on the office floor.

It fueled him, though, pushed him forward as he rushed at Madeline and crushed her further with his tiny mounting rage. She didn’t look like she could take much more; even as he backed away, she lay crouched down, low to the floor, chittering in fear and pain and unwilling to move. Hesitantly, she stretched forward her front-most limbs, waving them in the air as if calling to something - rocks, somewhere, come out! - but nothing answered. At least, nothing _visibly_ answered. Maybe outside, way below at ground-level, some boulders had risen and tombed themselves around a random bystander … But here in the office, no desks had suddenly collapsed around Bonnie. Madeline didn’t look very sure she’d done her job right, and she turned to look at her trainer in confusion.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 25%
Energy: 45%
- ‘;n; I has booboo…’ Poisoned (severe, 3% this round); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 21% (capped)
Energy: 58%
- ‘Ah… something went wrong…’ Speed -1.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Madeline couldn’t really _know_ if there would be a speed tie… But for the record, though I mentioned this above, speed drops/boosts are +/- 10.
 Relatedly, there is nothing resembling rocks in an office, so Rock Tomb failed.
 Bonnie’s confusion lightened at the beginning of the round, and the repeated venoshock’s cleared it up entirely.
 TTC next.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, bollocks. Alright, so...Venoshock? *Venoshock.* If you're Tormented, or you can't Venoshock for some reason, then *Sludge Bomb* and *Venoshock *after. If you're somehow alive after the first action, then just Sludge Bomb then. Finish with a Venoshock or Sludge Bomb, the alternate of what you used the second action.

*Venoshock/Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb/Venoshock ~ Venoshock/Sludge Bomb*

Here's to you, kid.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 3, 2015)

Torment, then two last resorts.

Torment~Last resort~Last resort


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 25%
Energy: 45%
- ‘;n; I has booboo…’ Poisoned (severe, 4% this round); attack/defence +1.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 21% (capped)
Energy: 58%
- ‘Ah… something went wrong…’ Speed -1.​
Mouth still dribbling from her previous attack, Madeline spits out even more goo onto Bonnie, thickening the gunk coating his fur to something solid. He barely shows a reaction; he’s shaking so hard that it couldn’t get any worse, his eyes are burning red, his nose running, and he barely manages to stay on his feet. With all this in mind, it’s a bit pitiful when he starts mocking Madeline’s battle tactics, but the poor skorupi feels just as battered as he does, and she honestly takes it to heart. She _is_ relying so heavily on one attack, he’s right… maybe she’s not cut out for this whole battling thing… She lets out a chittering whine, desperate to prove herself.

Bonnie knows all about desperation. He clasps his eyes shut and throws himself with all his remaining energy at Madeline, a burning white light enveloping him as he slams into her. It burns like fire on contact, so hot she screams and scampers away, hiding under a desk; her exoskeleton is completely smashed where he’d landed, two of her legs barely managing to hold her up on that side. A constant whine is coming from her, but she still manages to hack up more poison, a bit more solid than the last, throwing it violently at Bonnie …

And as it hits, exploding like a water balloon on contact, he simply falls backwards to the floor, nothing left in him to keep going. Madeline is too shocked to believe it at first, but she squeaks finally in sheer joy - she did it! Maybe now she can get some well-deserved rest…​
*Noctowl (Xo)*

Bonnie (m) <Cheek Pouch>
Health: 0%
Energy: 49%
- Fainted.

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 3% 
Energy: 58%
- ‘Oh, I did it, I won…’ Speed -1, tormented (1 more action).

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Noctowl sends out and attacks, TTC attacks.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 3, 2015)

Moist, let's finish this!

Aerial Ace~Aerial Ace~Aerial Ace


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

ATTRITION

*Protect ~ Endure ~ Protect*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Someone looking for a new secretary…?’

*TrueToCheese (Oo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 3% 
Energy: 58%
- ‘Oh, I did it, I won…’ Speed -1, tormented (1 more action).​
Moist appears in a flash, pausing to examine the rather ruined arena and equally devastated opponent. _’Great, another clean up job…’_ Unimpressed, he tosses himself into the air, sliding claws-first downwards onto the shivering Madeline - only to bounce harshly off a blue shield circling her. He lands on his butt, stunned momentarily, then clambers quickly to his feet. Rude! 

Undeterred, he jumps forward again, claws outstretched - and his blows hit this time, slicing hard across the poor skorupi’s battered sides. Deep slash wounds open up on her exterior, and for a moment it looks like she’s going to hold on - she tries so hard, holding her breath - but she just can’t do it. Her legs give out and she falls on her stomach, quickly recalled to her pokeball. Moist yowls in victory; that was easy!​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
- ‘Always hire the cat.’

*TrueToCheese (Xo)*

Madeline (f) <Battle Armor>
Health: 0% 
Energy: 51%
- Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Protect and Endure run off the same counter so using one then the other still increases the fail rate.
 TTC sends out and attacks, Noctowl attacks.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 4, 2015)

We've got a game of cat and mouse on our hands, Coulomb.



Look, I know that your kind and their kind have had...troubles in the past. But it's nothing we can't resolve with a *hug*, right? It's a step in the right direction, at least. I mean, it'll be a pretty bodily hug, get right on in there, go in charging and smack the most unhuglike hug into that Meowth. They oppressed your species after all! See if you can activate your ability when doing so, it's just inherent static in your cheeks, and up the old Body Slam's paralysis chance.

Smiling is like Beaming, right? Well, then *Charge Smile* right at Moist. You are both fans of Pratchett, share the love! Finish up with another tight *hug-slam*, really let the love sink in.

Could be that the Spangler himself loves you a bit too much, and has set up some of his feline clones, and the closest we can get to a widespread hug is...damn we don't have one. I guess we'll have to think of one, think long and *think nasty *about it. Along with Double Team, if Moist is untargetable, or set up a protect or whatever ('cept a good ol Substitute), *Nasty Plot* away. Unless you're Taunted, in which case just try hitting him with your normal commands (Slam and Beam).

On the second action, if there are clones, try and *spread out your Charge Beam* to hit them, channel it like the laser it is. If you're asleep at any time, *Sleep Talk* because the RNG is love, the RNG is life.

If he's gone downwards for a one-action spelunking adventure, then I'm sure you can just wait til he comes back and give him the goods, be it death by lazor or death by hug.

*Body Slam/Nasty Plot/Sleep Talk ~ Charge Beam/Sleep Talk ~ Body Slam/Nasty Plot/Sleep Talk*


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 4, 2015)

We do not want to be paralysed, Moist. That would severely mess with your ability to sneak about. Dig down into the ground, sharpen your claws, and then burst out with a smile.

Dig~Hone claws~Dig


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 7, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
- ‘Always hire the cat.’

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3’​
Moist hisses at the newly-released Coulomb. A mouse, eh? Well, if he’s got to beat something up, it might as well… He splays his claws and attacks the ground - er, wait, no, it’s a floor - and his claws don’t seem to have much, if any, of an effect. He keeps trying to dig but it seems like the more he tries, the duller his claws get, and he certainly isn’t going anywhere downward. A panicked look strikes his face as he looks upward, just in time to catch a facefull of stomach slapping right into him. Coulomb knocks him onto the floor back-first, lying splayed on his stomach over the meowth’s face; Moist is so shocked he doesn’t react for a moment, long enough for Coulomb to scrabble away hurriedly. The pichu squeaks with delight; rarely does he get to beat around a cat!

Moist picks himself up, yowling in barely restrained fury. Oh, he’d _love_ to chop that little rat up, show him a thing or two… but he’ll have to wait… Meanwhile, his claws _had_ been beaten up a bit, and it’d be a shame to leave ‘em that way. He hunches down and begins to sharpen them, paying little attention to the pichu across the room. 

Coulomb likes it this way. He picks his little paws up before his face, building up a little ball of contained energy. The charge spreads through him, warming him up for later, but for now it’s quite a small beam that rushes towards Moist and lights upon his fur, leaving a little singe mark where it hits. Moist hisses, distracted from his claws, and glares nastily at Coulomb - can’t he see he’s busy?

His claws now duly sharpened, Moist is faced with the awkward task of not having what to dig out of. He yowls mournfully as Coulomb romps towards him, gaining speed and finally slamming his little body into the sitting meowth with as much force as he can muster. The two roll across the floor, untangling and darting apart; Moist’s fury has somehow grown from before, his expression a picture of pure venom, while Coulomb looks thoroughly overjoyed.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 78%
Energy: 86%
- ‘_I’M_ SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE BEATING _YOU_ UP!!!’ +1 atk/acc.

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 85%
- ‘n_n ~’ +1 sp atk.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Similar to that previous Rock Tomb, it’s quite difficult to dig through … building floors. So Dig failed.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 7, 2015)

Facade~Facade~Facade


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 8, 2015)

It appears our opponent really wants to get paralysed. No, don't give me that cheerful look, that's a bad thing, Coulomb. In fact, we want him to have minimal contact with you. So after he's hit you with a Facade, run a *Double Team* for max clones. After that he should be pummelling away at your new furry friends so lets show the cat some curiousity. Drop a *Thunderbolt* on him if you can, and if the arena doesn't allow it we'll settle for a *Charge Beam*. Finish up with an *Encore *to his mighty showing! A whole host of Pichus applauding him should do wonders for his confidence.

*Double Team ~ Thunderbolt/Shockwave ~ Encore*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 14, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 78%
Energy: 86%
- ‘_I’M_ SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE BEATING _YOU_ UP!!!’ +1 atk/acc.

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 85%
- ‘n_n ~’ +1 sp atk.​
Moist yowls, utter fury in his voice, and throws himeslf at Coulomb. He’s too fast for the pichu to react, slamming paws-first into him and knocking him sideways into a nearby office chair. Coulomb tumbles as Moist slams into him again, his whole body contorting with rage, but he’s quickly worn out, and Coulomb manages to sneak away under him. Moist hisses as Coulomb picks up speed, zig-zagging round the office’s cracked floor, going so fast as to become a hazy yellow blur. When he stops, it’s no surprise that there are multiple pichu standing where only one stood before - seven, in fact. Moist’s eyes narrow, glaring daggers at each one in turn.

He has no way of knowing which one is real. They’d all moved too fast for him to track Coulomb… his only hope is to attack wildly and hope his aim is successful. He runs towards the nearest pichu, arms oustretched - and runs straight through it, skidding to a stop before running into the wall opposite. Before he could turn around, a wild chorus of electricity circuits from the circling pichu, charging up into a single beam above Moist and rocketing down unto him. He screams as he’s cooked alive, the electricity coursing through him, until it’s suddenly stopped, single strands of static left dancing through the air. 

Moist turns, intense hatred growing somehow stronger, and runs towards another pichu … and again runs straight through it, barely stopping before hitting a desk this time. He braces himself for an expected thunderbolt - but instead is struck dumb by a cacophany of applause. His ears and tail lowered, he looks around, suddenly overwhelmed by stage fright - was this all for him? Did they… really love _him_? His anger suddenly vanished, he felt instead a rush of ego, and purred eagerly - okay! Okay, if they wanted more facades, he’d give them more facades!​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 66%
Energy: 77%
- ‘I love me too!’ +1 atk/acc, Facade encored (three more actions).

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 91% 
Energy: 71%
- ‘Yes, more, more!’ +1 sp atk, has 4 clones.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 TTC next.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 14, 2015)

You know, it's actually really, really dark in here. Like...very dark. We may need to light it up. Yeah, that's right! Throw down a pair of *Thunderbolts *to make sure Moist is nice and brightened for his show. Finish with a *Thunder Wave* if he isn't paralysed by the end of his last action, otherwise give him one more good Thunderbolt. 

While you're doing so, if it doesn't affect your attacks in some way, make sure to tell Moist it's hard to see him in the dark, and you can't appreciate his show otherwise. He has to know that you were just trying to fix the lights so you can appreciate his masterpiece, and...Well, some stray bolts may have been fired off, you are a young, learning Pichu, after all.

Now, if you see Moist approaching you to give you a front seat to the performance- I'm sure you can tell if the cat is running at your face and not one of your clone buddies'- then wait til he gets in real close so he can't dodge a *Zap Cannon*! (Only do this if there is no way for him to dodge it) If he's paralysed off a Zap Cannon, well, the Facade's are gonna start hurting, so we might as well *Counter *what we can. Of course, if he doesn't actually hit you on that action, because he's paralysed (or even if you somehow still have clones, or anything, really), then just continue your *Thunderbolting*.

On the final action, if you Countered on the second action, then *Charge *up in preparation for your own lightshow. If you used Zap Cannon (which would have hit because Moist was close) on the second action, *Thunderbolt*.

*Thunderbolt/Zap Cannon ~ Thunderbolt/Zap Cannon/Counter ~ Thunder Wave/Thunderbolt/Charge*


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 15, 2015)

Facade~Facade~Facade


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 18, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 66%
Energy: 77%
- ‘I love me too!’ +1 atk/acc, Facade encored (three more actions).

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 91% 
Energy: 71%
- ‘Yes, more, more!’ +1 sp atk, has 4 clones.​
A knock draws both pokemon’s attention to the door, as it creaks open to reveal … the _strangest_ of guests. A giant stuffed bear, rabbit, fox and duck stick their heads in, peaking at the descruction being wrought, and seem to approve mightily. They don’t step further in, and don’t interfere with the ongoing battle, so Coulomb and Moist turn back to face each other.

Still blushing, Moist tosses himself bodily towards Coulomb, or at least one of his clones. The meowth doesn’t seem surprised when he flops through the pichu, landing gracefully on the floor this time, and turns with a bow to Coulomb’s applause; it’s nice to be appreciated. Unfortunately, the niceties are short-lived, as the pichu press their hands together, building up another electric current and sending it in a stream towards Moist. It explodes on impact, running through his little body and shaking him violently, leaving his fur standing on end and looking quite singed. He mrowls pitifully; he’d hoped for a bit of a better reward, for putting up such a good show…

Again, Moist bounces onto one of the pichu, landing paws-first as he glides through the disappearing clone. He has only a moment to wait this time before another downpour of electricity shoots through him, streaming like a wave from his head down and releasing through his tail. Bits of fur are falling off now, revealing blackened skin underneath, and his excitement at Facading is clearly waning. There’s a bit of a twitch to his step now, a bit of pain, no matter how he struggles to hide it.

But he’s got a bit more in him, enough to close the show. He eyes the two remaining pichu, unsure which to aim for … and with a deep breath, he lopes towards the leftmost one. He lowers his head and prepares to run through it - when he slams unexpectadly into a definitely _solid_ Coulomb. Both pokemon yelp in shock and pain, but Moist responds faster, lashing out quickly with all his pent-up rage. Coulomb has only seconds to gather up a tiny discharge of electricity, pushing it towards Moist to get him off, and it’s just enough. The cat seizes for a moment, frozen, and struggles to control his body. The paralysis eases up enough to let him back away, blinking at the shock, and he turns a pained looked at Coulomb. He’s definitely not putting on another show for _him_.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 36%
Energy: 68%
- ‘… mr_ow_…’ Paralyzed (severe); +1 atk/acc.

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 82% 
Energy: 60%
- ‘Go away 9_9’ +1 sp atk.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and Foxy are at the door… They’ll leave at the end of next round.
 The second thunderbolt was a crit.
 Moist hit clones on the first two actions, but hit Coulomb on the third.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 18, 2015)

Might as well try and go for some hax on our way out. Mud slap three times, unless you are unable to for some reason, then just use facade. If the Pichu protects or you cannot hit him, just chill for a bit.

Mud slap/Facade/Chill~Mud slap/Facade/Chill~Mud slap/Facade/Chill


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 18, 2015)

If I'm correct, Mud-Slap won't work here so he'll just Facade as much as he can. Let's send old Albert Spangler out with some *Thunderbolts *then. Of course, if Mud-Slap would work, swap out your last two bolts for some* shocking waves*.

*Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt/Shock Wave ~ Thunderbolt/Shock Wave*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 24, 2015)

*The office*

Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment. 
You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon. 
Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.

Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage. 
They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 38%
Energy: 68%
- ‘… mr_ow_…’ Paralyzed (severe); +1 atk/acc.

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 82% 
Energy: 60%
- ‘Go away 9_9’ +1 sp atk.​
Finally, he can move first, and he wastes no time, charging up a huge ball of electricity and tossing it like a ball towards the prone Moist. It surges through him, tossing him forcefully into a desk behind him and leaving him limp on the floor, twitching occasionally; without a doubt, that was a much bigger hit than even Coulomb had intended. The pichu hesitates, then tiptoes over and pokes the immobile cat worriedly… and Moist lets out an angry, painful yowl. Coulumb rushes away, relieved but also probably terrified. He’s not _dead_, then, just incapacitated momentarily?

Another bolt of lightning runs from Coulomb’s cheeks towards the downed cat, and this one seems enough to bring him back to his senses, if only barely. He gets shakily to his feet, spots Coulomb out of his blurry eyes, and staggers towards him, claws outstretched. Somehow his dizziness seems to empower him, making him heavier, like thick bricks weighing down his paws as he smacks them heavily into Coulomb. The pichu cries out with each hit, but it only lasts a few moments before Moist backs away, shaking from the lingering pain. Coulomb seems the same, covering his bruised face in sudden fear.

But he knows it’s almost over now. He closes his eyes in concentration and more lightning bursts forth, zipping towards Moist and knocking him off his feet. Coulomb’s hesitation is strong; is this another fake out, or is he really…? But a call from the ref decides it, and Moist is finally withdrawn into his ball. Coulomb heaves a sigh of relief before he too is returned, triumphant at last.​
*Noctowl (xX)*

Moist Von Lipvig (m) <Technician> @expert belt
Health: 0%
Energy: 60%
Fainted.

*TrueToCheese (xO)*

Coulomb (m) <Static>
Health: 64% 
Energy: 48%
- ‘Finally…’ +1 sp atk.

*Arena Notes:*
A few tables and chairs are toppled over. One table has been torn apart.

*Final Notes:*

 First thunder bolt was a crit… again.
 Moist was fully paralyzed on the first action.
 I gave Moist back 2 hp that I docked before from miscalculating the crit in the previous round.
 Sooo, battle’s over, TTC wins! TTC Gets $16, Noctowl gets $8, and I get $10.
 Madeline and Moist get 2 exp/happiness, Coulomb gets 2 exp and 3 happiness, and Bonnie gets 1 exp/happiness.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 24, 2015)

Good game, Noctowl! It's a shame we didn't get to abuse the office more, though I might blame that on Venoshock >.> eheheheheh

*pats Coulomb* Oh damn buddy I think you're about to evolve! Now I'm not sure if I want a Pikachu or the bundle of huggles that is a Pichu...


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, good game. :)


----------

